# Gorlitz GO3000 cart jetter



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shop has one, bought new, doesn't get used much. I noticed an issue with an O-ring at the pressure regulator blowing out on occasion. I wonder if it could be related to the hose collapsing when the pressure is cranked up or not revving down the throttle when shutting it down. Any thoughts?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe has it got an unloader on it? i Hope


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just finished reading the operations pdf for it and got some ideas. I think our job culture encourages a little too much of the "my balls will figure it out" mentality rather than do it by the book. Definitely check the hoses and make sure it's properly primed before starting it up.


----------

